
College Enrollment Skids for 8th Year in a Row in 2019 - SQL2219
https://wolfstreet.com/2019/12/16/college-enrollment-skids-eighth-year-in-a-row-in-2019-but-student-loans-skyrocket/
======
temporallobe
...causing skid row

------
vanniv
The article answers its own question: men are increasingly not enrolling in
colleges.

This shouldn't be terribly surprising given how anti-male the environment has
become.

